# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Chỉ có thể là HPC Landmark 105 mua nhà với 365 triệu/căn nhận nhà tháng 2/2018

## haiphat2017

Có lẽ không phải nói nhiều về Chung cư HPC Landmark 105 đâu ạ.
Ít ở đâu có cái gì được gọi là ngon - bổ - rẻ, nhưng Căn hộ HPC Landmark của chủ Đầu tư Hải Phát thủ đô thì hoàn toàn là có thật.

Căn hộ có vị trí nằm trên mặt đường Tố Hữu (Lê Văn Lương kéo dài), là một vị trí đắc địa mà các nhà quy hoạch và chuyên gia BĐS đánh giá là một kĐT nổi trong tương lai.

Về chất lượng: Tòa nhà được dùng theo tiêu chuẩn của Đức, từ những chi tiết nhỏ nhất đều được chăm chút từ khu vệ sinh đến nơi xử lý rác thải, công năng xây dựng, đặc biệt tiết kiệm điện năng tới 35% nhờ áp dụng nguyên lý khí động lực học...

Các loại Tòa nhà có giá bán: Từ 21tr/m2 - 24tr/m2 đã bao gồm VAT + Full nội thất - và giá bán chưa bao gồm chiết khấu.

DT Căn nhỏ: 82.12m2-96.7m2, có giá từ 1,6 tỷ - đến 2,1 tỷ.
DT căn nhỡ: 105.43m2-116.67m2 giá bán từ 2.4 tỷ - 2,6 tỷ.
DT căn to: 119.2m2-128.64m2 giad bán từ 2.6 tỷ - 2,8 tỷ.
DT căn lớn: 131.31m2-168.01m 2 từ 2.7 ty2 đến 3,2 tỷ...

Khách hàng được bốc thăm trúng thưởng ô tô trị giá 500tr (được quy đổi ra tiền mặt).
Quà tặng cho 50 khách hàng đầu tiên:
20 Chung cư trước hết tặng 1 tử lạnh side by side trị giá 20tr.
Khách hàng được tặng gói combo chăm sóc sức khỏe trong 3 năm bao gồm gym, spa, yoga của hệ thống Hải Phát trị giá 45tr đồng.
Khách hàng được chọn miễn phí dịch vụ 2 năm hoặc miễn phí gửi xe ô tô trong 2 năm.
Chủ đầu tư chi trả hóa đơn thuê nhà của khách hàng đến lúc nhận nhà tương ứng 54tr (chính sách chỉ có tại HPC Landmark 105).
- Chính sách thanh toán và vay vốn MBBank cực ưu đãi:
Đối với khách hàng dùng vốn tự có:
Khách hàng đóng luôn 70% được chiết khâu ngay 6%.
Khách hang đóng luôn 50% được chiết khấu ngay 4%.
Khách hang đóng theo tiến độ Chung cư: Chỉ cần đóng 50% theo tiến độ dự án, 50% còn lại mới phải đóng sau 12 tháng đến 24 tháng tùy theo DT căn hộ.
Đối với khách hàng vay vốn:
- Khách hàng chỉ cần đóng 20%, ngân hàng MBBank hỗ trợ 75% với lãi suất 0% và ân hạn nợ gốc trong 18 tháng.
Đặc biệt khách hàng sau 18 tháng vay nữa tất toán sẽ được chủ đầu tư hỗ trợ trả nợ trước hạn không mất phí
Liên hệ để biết chi tiết: 
Phòng KD dự án : 0976 968 279

----------

